# Weekly Competition 2015-32



## Mike Hughey (Aug 4, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 U2 R F2 U' F R2 F' U
*2. *U F2 U' R F' R2 F' U' F' U'
*3. *F' R' F2 U2 R' U' R2 F
*4. *U F U2 F U2 F U' F2 U'
*5. *R2 F' U R F U2 R' F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 U' B2 F2 D B2 D' L2 R2 U' R' B' U' L' U F' R B' U2 F2
*2. *R2 F L' U' R' B' R U L2 B' U B2 L2 D B2 U F2 D' F2 B2
*3. *F2 D' L' F' D2 L U' R F R2 D2 R' D2 L' B2 D2 L' B2 D2 F2
*4. *B' U2 B' F2 D2 B' R2 F' L2 F U2 R B' D U' B' D' B2 R2 U
*5. *D R2 D F2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 B R2 D L F' D' L F R F

*4x4x4*
*1. *U2 Fw Uw Fw' F' L Uw U Fw' Rw2 B Rw' B' U Rw2 D2 Fw2 F U2 B R2 D2 B R Fw D' Rw R B R' B L2 Rw2 R D2 R F' R2 D' B
*2. *B2 Fw' U Rw D2 Uw' U B D2 Uw2 U2 Rw' U2 Rw' Fw F' Rw Uw R' D2 F D Fw' L2 B Fw F' U Fw2 Uw' F2 D' B2 Fw' U2 Rw U Fw F R
*3. *L' B D' Uw2 L' R Fw' Uw L D' Uw' L2 Rw2 F' U2 L B2 Fw2 Uw' L2 Rw2 R' D' Rw' F2 L' R' U2 L' B' D2 R' D Rw' R Fw2 R2 B Rw' R'
*4. *Uw R' D2 F' R Fw F' D2 B' D' Uw L2 Rw' B L' Fw2 R U2 Rw2 B U' Fw U2 Rw' U2 Fw Uw' U' L Uw' U2 L2 D2 U' R Uw2 U F D B
*5. *Fw' D Rw U2 Fw U2 Rw' R B2 Uw2 B2 U Fw F Rw B' D U' L' Fw2 U2 L Rw2 Fw2 F' L2 B2 R' Uw L' Rw D2 Uw B Fw R' Uw R2 U2 R'

*5x5x5*
*1. *R' Bw' Dw' B2 Dw2 Uw' Bw2 Dw' Fw' L2 B Dw' U Lw Bw2 D Uw U Bw' Lw Rw R B Bw' Dw2 Bw L Dw' U2 Lw' B2 Uw L2 Lw' B' Lw' Dw2 L R2 B' Lw R Bw2 Fw' Lw B2 Bw Lw' U Bw L' Lw Fw2 D' Uw Bw' U2 Rw' R Fw'
*2. *B2 F Dw F' Uw2 F2 U Rw2 R2 D Dw' Uw Fw Lw' Fw Rw' U' L' R' B Bw' F Rw2 U' R B Bw2 U' F' Uw2 U2 Lw2 Uw' B Dw Uw Lw B' D' Dw2 Bw' Lw Rw' R2 B' L Fw' Rw' U F Rw' U Fw2 L R Fw2 D2 Dw' L Lw2
*3. *Rw2 F Rw Fw2 F' Rw' R2 D' Fw Uw' R F' Lw Rw2 Bw2 R' Fw Rw2 B2 F Dw Uw2 U2 B2 Dw' L F2 R2 Uw R' Uw Lw2 Rw2 R B Fw2 R Dw' Bw2 Uw' U R' Bw2 Fw2 D Lw U' B' F' L' R' U2 Lw' Rw R' B Lw' R2 B2 Uw
*4. *Fw2 Lw2 F L' Rw' Bw' R' U' Fw2 Lw2 Uw2 L' U2 B2 Fw F Rw F Lw D Dw2 B2 Bw2 Uw Fw2 Dw' U2 B U Fw2 Lw Bw2 F2 R F' Lw' R2 Fw Rw' D2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 B' Fw L2 Rw2 Fw2 R' Fw2 Lw B2 Fw' F' Rw' Fw D L2 Dw'
*5. *L2 Lw2 B2 Bw2 F2 Dw' Bw' Rw Dw' B' Bw2 Lw' Rw' Uw U2 B D2 Fw' L Lw' D Dw' Uw Fw L Lw Rw R2 Fw F D2 Dw2 Uw2 U L2 Lw2 Uw' U2 Lw B' U2 F Lw2 Rw2 U2 R2 Dw U' L2 Uw' Lw2 R2 Fw' U' B2 Bw Fw2 Uw' F Dw

*6x6x6*
*1. *D2 2L2 2D2 L' 2B' F2 2U 3F2 2D2 L' 2D 2B 3F 3R2 2D' 2U F U F 3U B 2D2 3U' B' 2B' R2 D 2D' U2 3F L 2B D2 2F2 2D' F U' 2B' 2D 3F' 3U2 2B' 2L B 3F2 R2 2F 2D 2B R2 2D R' 3F2 L 2D' R' U2 2R B R2 2B' 3F2 2L U 3R2 2D 2B 3F 2D 3R
*2. *3F 2F 2R2 B 3R2 B2 3R' 3F2 3R' 3U' 3F' 2U2 L 2L' 2F2 L R' 3U U 2R2 R 3U2 3F' 3R2 R2 D 2L R2 2U' U2 2L' 3R2 3F2 2U B' 3R 3F D' 3R2 B' 2B2 2L 2U B' 3U' L2 2R D2 3U' 2U' U2 2B 2F' F' 2U2 3F' 2U2 U L' 2L 2R R' U' R' 3U U 3R 3F' 2R' 2B
*3. *R2 2D' 3R' D2 B 3U2 3R' 2F L2 3R 2D2 U' R2 B2 2U' 2F' U 3F F 2R 2B2 2L 2R2 2D 2U U 3F2 3R2 R 3F2 2R D' U B 2B' 3F 3R2 R' D 2D' 2U B 2B 3R' R 2B' 3F' U 2F2 F' D' 2R2 F2 3R' 2F 2U 2L' 3U' L 2U 2F' F 2R' U2 L2 F2 2L' F' R' 2F2
*4. *2F F' L 3R' R2 3F U2 2F 2R2 2F L D2 2L2 3F2 U2 2B L 2D L B2 D 2L2 2B' F D 2D' R' D2 L' 2D' F' D' R2 B2 F D' 2U' F' 2L' R B D 2L' R D2 2L B2 L R2 2D2 B U' 3R2 2D' 3U' 2U2 B2 2U2 R2 3U 3R 3U U' R2 2D2 3R' 2B2 D' 2B2 3U'
*5. *2B U2 2B2 3F2 2F 2R' 2U2 3F' 3R' 3F2 R' F2 3U' R' D 2U L' 3F L' R 2F2 D 2L' 2R2 R' 2B' 3F2 2L' 2R2 2U2 2L 2R' 2D2 B' 3R' U 2B' 2L B2 3F' 2R2 3F U2 R2 2B 2U B L2 B' 3U B' 2F' 2D R B 2L 3R2 D' 2U2 2R 2B L2 2R U2 2R' B' 2B' 3F2 F' 3R'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2L2 3L2 3U' F 2D 2B2 L 2B U' 3L' 2B2 L 2L' 3U' 2F' F 2L R 3B' F R B2 2L 3L2 3D' 2R 2U2 L 3U 3F' 2D2 2F 2L2 2F 2D' 3F' 2F 3U 2U' 2B R' 3B' 2U L2 2B F' 2R' 2F 2L U' F' U L' 2B F2 2R D2 L2 3L 3B L2 R2 3D2 3U' 2L2 3L 2D R' B' 2F' 3D2 3B' 3R' 3U2 2U2 3F2 2L2 3R' 3B 3D' L 2F' U' B' L D' 3U2 2L 2R U F' L2 3L2 3R' D' 2D L2 B2 2B' F2
*2. *2B2 2F' 3L2 2R' U2 3B' 3R' R B' D 2L2 F D' 3D2 3U' 3L' D2 B2 F2 D' 2D 3B D2 2D 2L 2F 3L2 3U' 3F 3R2 F U2 2R2 3B2 L2 2D2 3B 2L2 B2 2B 3B2 D2 3U L 2D U2 2L R' 3D 3L 2R' U2 2B2 2D' 3D2 2U U 2F2 L' B L2 3F2 2R' R B2 D2 2D' U2 2R' 3D2 B' 2B 2F' F D' 3U' 2U' U F L 2D2 3B' 3F2 3U' F2 2D2 3R2 2B U' B' 3B2 D 3U' 3F2 2F2 F2 2R' 2D 2R B
*3. *3U 2U U' L2 U 3F2 2L 2R2 B2 2B 3B F' L' 2B' D2 U L 2B2 D2 3D' 3F' 2U 2B' 3F 3D' 3B2 2D' 3L D L' 3L 3U' 3R' 2F' 3U 3L 3U' 2U' U' 3F2 2F' 2L' 2R' U 3F2 2D2 3U' U 2F 3L 3R 2F2 F' D 2B 2R 2F F2 2U' L 2U R2 U 2L' 3F D U B' L 2L' R 3B' 3D' L' 3R' B' 3U' 3R2 3U 3B' 2R' 2B' 3B' 3F2 2L2 3D' 3F 3D2 2L2 3R 2R2 2U' 3L D 3R2 2R 2B2 D' 3L' U
*4. *3B 3F' 3R 3U U2 2R2 3D' 2L' R' 2U B2 2L' B 2B2 L B' 3R' U2 2F2 3U 2L2 2D2 2R' 3B 2U2 B2 3D2 F R2 3D' 2B' F' L2 3F' 2R' B D' 3R2 3F F 2L 2D2 U 2F R2 2F 2D' 3D2 3U 2R D 3B U2 3L2 3B' 2F 2L' 3D' 3U2 3F' D L' 3L' B 3F 2D2 2F 2L 2B 3R2 D2 2L2 2F' F 3L 2D' 2U U L 3B 2D' 2F2 2R' R 3U2 B 3F2 3L' U' 3R 2R2 B2 2D' 3D' 2R2 3B' 3L 2R2 R2 2B2
*5. *3R2 2D' 2B L2 3L R 3D' 2F L' 3L 3D2 L2 2L R 2B 2U' 3R 3F' 3R' 2D2 U L2 2D' 3L' R B' 3L 3U R2 2B2 3L2 3F L' 3R R2 D 3B' 2F 3U' U2 3R2 3D2 3L' R 2U2 3F 2U2 2L' 2R' 3F' 3R 3F2 L 3F2 2F 3L' 3R2 D' 3F2 D 2F2 2D' 2U2 3L2 R D 2D2 U2 F' 2L' 3L D U' R' B2 3R' 2R2 2F2 3L' 3R R' 2F 2U' 2L U2 3L2 3F 2L 2F' F 2D2 3D' 2F' 3D' 3U' U2 3F 3L 2F L'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U F R U2 F2 R2 F' U'
*2. *U R F R2 U F2 U F' U'
*3. *U F2 U F2 U' R' U2 F' U' R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 B' L2 U2 D2 R' U B2 L F U2 F L2 D2 R2 D2 F' D2 L2 B
*2. *R2 F R2 U2 B' F2 L2 D2 F' L2 U2 L B' R D' U' F' U B' L' D'
*3. *R2 U' B2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 D' R' F' R U2 L U2 B' U2 B' U'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' Fw' L2 Rw D U2 Fw2 R F Rw' D' Uw Rw R2 Uw U2 L' U' Rw Fw R' D' R2 B' F L F2 Uw' Fw2 L2 U' Fw2 D L D2 U' B D F Uw'
*2. *Rw D2 Rw' F D' Fw2 F2 D U2 Fw D2 R U F Uw2 L2 Uw Rw' R2 Uw L2 Rw D2 L Rw2 R' F' R D2 Uw' R2 U2 L' F2 Uw Fw' R F' Rw' R'
*3. *F L Rw' D U' Fw2 L2 Rw' Fw' Uw U' B2 F2 L' D' F' Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 B' Fw F' L' Uw Fw2 F' L D' Fw2 F Rw' R D U2 B2 Fw' R2 U Rw B2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' U2 L2 R2 Fw Uw U2 F2 Uw U Lw' U F D2 B Lw2 R' D2 F2 U Lw2 Bw2 U' B Bw Uw2 L Rw2 Fw2 Lw' D2 Fw' Lw Rw' F' D2 Fw D' Uw2 Lw' Dw2 Uw Bw F2 Dw2 Uw2 R B' Fw' F D' U Bw2 U Rw R' D' Lw2 Bw' F2
*2. *Rw' B2 F' Lw2 B2 Bw' Dw' F2 Dw' U2 Lw2 Rw2 R2 Bw Fw' U2 Rw B2 Fw2 F Uw Bw2 D U R Uw U' R2 Bw2 L2 Fw2 Rw B2 F2 D F2 Dw' Rw Bw' Uw L F' Dw2 Uw' B Lw' Dw' L Fw' Dw B Dw U' B2 Rw R2 Bw' D' L D
*3. *Uw B Bw' D2 Dw Uw' R Bw2 Lw2 R D U Lw' Fw2 D Dw' B2 Fw2 Lw' Uw2 F R Dw Uw U' L2 D2 Uw' F2 D' Bw2 F D F2 Lw2 Rw' Uw' Bw2 Fw' Uw2 Bw Rw D' Dw2 Uw2 Lw' B' Dw2 Lw2 Bw L2 Rw2 Bw2 F L R2 Uw L' R' Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U' F2 3U L' 3F' 2U B2 D' 3U2 2U2 2F' 2U' 2L2 3R2 2R' 3U2 L R' 3F R B 2U' 2B' L 2F L D' 3U 3R2 U' 3F2 2D 2F2 2R' D' 2U 2B' F 2L D' 2U L2 2B 3F U2 L' 2L' 3U 2B D' 3U2 B' F2 3R' 2B2 3F2 2L2 F' D' F 2D2 2F2 D' U' 3R 2R2 R 3F' 2F2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3D U B' 2B2 D2 U2 2F2 2D2 3F F 2L R2 3D2 2U' 2L 3B' 2R 3D 3R2 2F2 L D' L2 3B2 L' B' 3F2 D2 2B 2L 3L2 2R' R2 2D 2U F' U' R' 2B2 U 2F' 3R2 2B2 2F2 3R' R' B 2U2 2B2 2F 2R U B' 3U' B' 2L2 2R 2F' 2R2 3U 3R' 2D 3U 3L D' 2D 2F F' L R2 D2 L' 3U' L 2U U2 2B' 3B' 3R2 3U 3B' R 3U F 2R R' 3D2 R2 2D2 2R 2U' 3L' 2B' L D2 R2 2B' 2L' 2B2 2D'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 R2 U2 F R' D' B' F' U2 L R2 B2 U L
*2. *U2 F2 R2 D' U2 R2 D B2 U F2 L2 F U B2 U2 F D R' F' D' B
*3. *L D2 R' F2 U2 L U2 L' F2 L2 F2 D' B R' D2 U' R2 F L U' R
*4. *R2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 F' R2 U F' U L2 U2 F R' D'
*5. *D2 L2 U' R2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D R B L U' F2 R D' U F D'
*6. *B F2 D2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 F U2 F L' D U' L' F' R B' L2 U F2
*7. *U2 B L2 F' R2 D2 F2 R2 B L2 F U' F' D2 B2 F' R D2 L' F'
*8. *R2 D2 B2 U B2 D L2 B2 F2 U' L' F' L B' R F2 L2 D' B2 F2 D2
*9. *D' B2 D L2 F2 D' R2 B2 D U L2 F' R D' R U L' R F L B
*10. *U2 F U D' L B' R L2 U R' U2 D2 B2 L U2 R' U2 R2 U2 B2
*11. *B' U2 F R2 B2 D2 B' L2 B' L D' F2 D B F' L U' L U'
*12. *U' L2 D' F2 U2 L2 U F2 U L2 U L D' R U B' F' R U F D'
*13. *U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B U2 B D2 L2 B R' U L B F2 R U L2 F2 R
*14. *B2 U' R2 U F2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 U' B F2 U' B R' D B L2
*15. *F B2 L' B' R B2 U L2 F R B2 D R2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 D2
*16. *B2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 D' F2 L2 R D L' B D F2 L B U'
*17. *R2 U2 L2 F' U2 L2 B2 R2 F D2 U L' R D L2 B F' R2 D' R2
*18. *B2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 L F R' F2 D B2 R U2 F2
*19. *L2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 L' U L' R' U F' U' B R F
*20. *B' D2 L2 F' L U' B U F2 L' F2 U2 L2 F2 B2 U' B2 D B2 D L2
*21. *U B2 D U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' F' U R F' L F2 U2 L' F2 U'
*22. *U2 F L2 B' L2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 B2 L' F D' B2 L2 R' B2 D R
*23. *L D2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R' U2 L F D' R F' D F D' B D
*24. *L' F2 B R' L D' R U L U R2 B' L2 D2 F' R2 L2 B R2 F' U2
*25. *F2 L2 D R2 B2 D L2 R2 D R2 D2 F L' D' L2 B2 F D2 U' R
*26. *L2 U L2 U' L2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 U L' R' U' F L' B2 U B L2 R'
*27. *B D2 B U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F' U2 B2 D' U2 L2 R B2 F' D B2 L' D
*28. *B' L2 F D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F' U2 L' U F2 D' R D U' L2 B U2
*29. *D' B2 L2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 F' D2 F2 U R D' U L F R2
*30. *B2 U D2 F L F' B' U' L' D F2 L2 U' R2 U L2 U B2 D B2
*31. *B' L2 D2 B2 F U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F L B L2 F2 L U' F' R F2
*32. *R2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L' F2 U F2 R' F D2 U2 R D'
*33. *R U' F' U' L B' R' B R L' D2 B2 L' F2 R U2 R2 U2 F2
*34. *B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 D2 B2 R D' L2 F R D L B' L2 U2 R2
*35. *D2 L U2 R' F2 R' D2 R2 F2 U2 R' U' B2 F2 L2 R F' L B D F'
*36. *L2 D2 U2 F U2 B' D2 F R2 D2 F2 D L' B' L U F' D F L F2
*37. *F' U2 F D2 F L2 B R2 F' L2 F2 U' B2 F L' D2 F' L' B2 D' R
*38. *B2 F L2 U2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 R2 D' F L R U' L' R B' D2 U2
*39. *R' D' F' U' F' U' F' B L U B2 R L F2 U2 D2 B2 D2 R F2 R
*40. *F R F L' D F2 U' B L D' B2 U2 L B2 L U2 R2 L D2 R'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 D L2 F' L' U2 R2 F U2 B R2 D2 L'
*2. *D2 F R2 B L2 R2 D2 R2 F' R2 B D' R2 U2 R U B D2 L2 F2 R
*3. *U2 B2 R2 D R2 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 F2 R' D' F' L U' B2 F' U F2 D'
*4. *R2 F2 R2 B2 L F2 R U2 R D2 L U' L' R D F U B U2 F2
*5. *U2 R2 U2 L2 B R2 F2 R2 B U2 L' D F' D' B' U L' D' F U

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B L2 D2 B' R2 U2 L2 F' L2 B' D R F' U2 L D2 U' R D' L'
*2. *F2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' F' U R' B L' D R2 B2 U'
*3. *F2 U2 B2 D F2 R2 U F2 D' U' B' R' D' L2 F' R2 D' L2 D R'
*4. *B2 R U' L U2 B D' B L B U2 B D2 F' L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F
*5. *D' B U' D B R L F L D B2 R2 F2 R' F2 R D2 R2 U2 D2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 F2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 U' F' L2 R2 U R' D' L' B L' U2 R
*2. *D' F2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D' U' R' U B' L F' D F' R' U'
*3. *L2 D2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F' D2 B' L2 F U B R D U R F' U R' U
*4. *U2 L' U2 B2 R2 F2 R' D2 R D2 F2 D' B U B2 U F2 R' U2 B
*5. *R2 D2 F2 R2 B L2 U2 F' U2 L2 B2 D L' D R B2 D B U' R2 B

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 F2 U' B2 U L2 U F2 L2 D U2 L B' R D' R2 U' R' F D R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F R2 F' R2 U R' U'
*3. *R' F2 D2 F U R' D' R F U' D' F2 U L2 U' F2 D L2 U R2
*4. *Fw R' Fw2 Uw' B' D2 Uw U L' F2 Rw2 F D' R' B Fw U F U' B2 L' D2 Uw2 Rw' D2 L B D2 U R' D' B D F2 D B2 Fw L' Rw R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F R2 F' U2 R F R' U F2
*3. *R2 F R2 B L2 R2 D2 U2 F' U2 B2 D' L2 U2 L' U F R2 D' F2 R'
*4. *L F' L D2 Uw2 L R D2 B Fw' R2 B' Uw' R2 B' F D2 R F2 R B Fw2 U L2 Fw F Uw Fw' D F2 L B2 Fw' F Rw Uw2 U2 R U2 R2
*5. *Dw B2 Lw2 Rw B Bw Dw2 Uw' Lw Bw L' R' Fw D' U Bw' F2 L Fw Uw Lw2 Rw' D' Dw2 U B Uw' R2 Uw2 U B Bw2 Dw2 R' Bw2 F2 D Dw2 U' L' Fw Dw U2 Lw' U2 R U2 F2 Dw Fw' Dw' U2 B2 L Lw' Rw R2 U B' Uw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-3,d=1 / dUdU u=2,d=-1 / ddUU u=-4,d=5 / UdUd u=-2,d=1 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-1 / dUUU
*2. *UUdd u=5,d=4 / dUdU u=-1,d=1 / ddUU u=-2,d=-1 / UdUd u=0,d=6 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=5 / UUUd
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=2 / dUdU u=-2,d=0 / ddUU u=3,d=4 / UdUd u=1,d=3 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=4 / dUUd
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=-2 / dUdU u=-5,d=6 / ddUU u=-3,d=-3 / UdUd u=6,d=-3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-3 / dUdd
*5. *UUdd u=-1,d=1 / dUdU u=-5,d=2 / ddUU u=0,d=-4 / UdUd u=2,d=-5 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-1 / UUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L R' L' B U' B' U' L u'
*2. *U' B' L U' B' R' B' U' l r b u'
*3. *B' L R B R' U' B r b
*4. *U L B L' R' B' R' r b' u
*5. *B R L B' L B R L l' r' b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (4, -2) / (5, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 0)
*2. *(1, 6) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 4) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-4, 0)
*3. *(3, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 5) / (0, 3) / (-2, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -2)
*4. *(1, 0) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) /
*5. *(-2, 0) / (-4, 2) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (-2, -2) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (-1, 0) / (0, -2)

*Skewb*
*1. *D U R L R' D R' U' L' D' U'
*2. *L D R L R D' U D U' D' U'
*3. *L' R' U' L' D L D L D' R' U'
*4. *R L D R U D' L U' D' U'
*5. *R U' L D' R' D' U R U' D' U'


----------



## Torch (Aug 4, 2015)

2x2: 4.74, 5.14, (6.65), (4.46), 4.53 = 4.80
3x3: (14.87), 12.12, 14.59, (11.57), 12.51 = 13.07
4x4: (1:05.36), (55.91), 1:05.27, 1:01.80, 58.23 = 1:01.77
2BLD: 32.38, 49.66, 25.21 = 25.21
3BLD: 1:46.56, 1:52.75, 1:13.23 = 1:13.23
OH: 24.31, (22.61), (29.12), 25.93, 24.68 = 24.97
FMC: 27



Spoiler



L2 F2 U' B2 U L2 U F2 L2 D U2 L B' R D' R2 U' R' F D R'

F D R' *B'*//2x2x2
*B* U' B' R2 U R *U2*//2x2x3
*U *F2 U' F' U F2 U'//F2L-1 
D R2 D' R'//L4C

Skeleton: F D R' U' B' R2 U R U' F2 [2] U' F U [1] F2 U' D R2 D' R'

[1]: U' B U F2 U B' U F2
[2]: F' U B2 U' F U B2 U'

Solution: F D R' U' B' R2 U R U' F U B2 U' F U B2 U2 F B U F2 U' B' D R2 D' R' (27)



2x2-4x4 Relay: 1:18.24
Pyra: (6.08), (8.42), 6.88, 6.19, 8.15 = 7.07
SQ-1: (43.39), 48.18, 48.10, (1:03.72), 43.94 = 46.74
Skewb: (8.17), 12.79, 11.55, (12.82), 9.56 = 11.30


----------



## TheSquareOne (Aug 5, 2015)

4x4: (2:47.78), 3:56.55 (4:16.88), 3:51.03, 3:23.18 *= 3:43.59*


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Aug 7, 2015)

2x2 : (4.19), 4.71, 4.28, 5.49, (5.96) = 4.83
3x3 : 14.10, (13.55), (18.18), 14.05, 14.19 = 14.11
4x4 : (1:02.26), 1:00.20, 54.57, (45.55), 53.23 = 56.00
5x5 : 1:41.14, (1:49.47), 1:46.91, (1:39.44), 1:43.64 = 1:43.90
6x6 : 3:03.09, 3:02.21, 3:15.35, (3:21.91), (2:54.26) = 3:06.88
7x7 : 4:26.31, (4:27.45), 4:26.29, (4:17.80), 4:18.19 = 4:23.60
Megaminx : 1:36.12, (1:39.78), 1:36.32, 1:33.77, (1:28.37) = 1:35.40
Pyraminx : (4.96), 6.67, 5.24, 4.99, (7.64) = 5.63
Square-1 : 48.31, 43.05, (40.84), (1:10.69), 55.21 = 48.86
Squewb : (7.05), 10.07, (11.53), 8.66, 10.73 = 9.82


----------



## Lili Martin (Aug 7, 2015)

2x2 : 8.04, 10.23, (7.41), 8.73, (13.54) = 9.00
3x3 : (54.73), (35.63), 38.48, 44.45, 49.65 = 44.19
4x4 : 3:50.66, (3:32.25), 3:58.55, (3:59.46), 3:55.56 = 3:54.92
relay 2-4 : 4:41.08
relay 2-5 : 15:02.05
Megaminx : (7:39.67), 5:46.93, (5:19.56), 6:53.79, 7:17.60 = 6:39.44
Pyraminx : (9.74), 20.33, (30.51), 18.47, 16.48 = 18.43
Skewb : 13.71, 12.54, (8.56), (14.74), 12.58 = 12.94


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 8, 2015)

2X2: 5.61 (8.77+) 6.64 6.94 (4.86)=6.39 Meh, shoud warm up more 
3x3: (24.65) 27.85 25.62 (29.33) 26.95=26.81


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 8, 2015)

*2X2X2:* (6.20) 9.29 (9.91) 6.43 7.37 = *7.70*
*3X3X3:* (15.21) (19.95) 15.82 17.87 17.76 = *17.15*
*4X4X4:* 1:53.98 (1:54.74) (1:34.30) 1:41.28 1:54.15 = *1:49.80*
*5X5X5:* (4:41.93) 4:55.83 6:00.13 4:47.13 (DNF) = *5:14.36*


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 8, 2015)

*2x2x2*: 4.80, 4.40, (4.27), 4.96, (5.94) = 4.72
*3x3x3*: (18.89), 18.32, 15.03, 14.15, (12.56) = 15.83
*4x4x4*: 50.98[O], (48.05)[O], 50.50[D], (56.17)[D], 54.47[D] = 51.98
*5x5x5*: (1:37.04), 1:56.29, (2:08.06), 1:53.65, 1:58.13 = 1:56.02
*6x6x6*: (3:14.77), 3:39.28, 3:17.92, 3:36.30, (3:48.71) = 3:31.17
*7x7x7*: (5:28.69), 5:32.23, 5:41.89, 5:49.54, (5:55.85) = 5:41.22
*3x3x3 one handed*: 30.08, (33.02), (22.47), 32.28, 27.42 = 29.93
*Clock*: 7.00, (8.30), (6.34), 6.86, 7.46 = 7.11
*Megaminx*: 1:43.81, (1:22.10), (1:47.79), 1:26.16, 1:25.24 = 1:31.74
*Pyraminx*: (3.31), (7.55), 6.88, 4.69, 5.03 = 5.53
*Square-1*: (55.83), 31.68, 29.13, (24.21), 29.81 = 30.21
*Skewb*: 6.58, (9.06), 9.06, 8.68, (6.33) = 8.11

gj: pyraminx, 6x6x6 (best 2 singles are definitely in my top 5, and bookend a PB 3:23 mean)
bj: 2x2x2 (many lockups), skewb, 3x3x3OH (kept dropping the cube -_-)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 8, 2015)

222 5.57, (8.38), 4.81, (4.51), 6.07 = 5.48
333 16.50, 17.90, 15.72, 17.32, (21.41) = 17.24
444 1:17.20, 1:08.53, 1:18.03, 1:03.17, (56.93) = 1:09.63
555 (2:10.47), 2:00.81, 1;59.70, (1:52.48), 1:58.13 = 1:59.55 [first sub 2 ao5!!!!!!]
666 4:10.64, 4:14.76, (4:43.64), 4:17.25, (4:08.09) = 4:14.21
777: 6:14.02, (7:12.45), (5:51.97), 6:23.32, 6:39.54 = 6:25.62 [PB single!]
mega: (3:19.59), 3:21.26, 3:55.78, (4:10.88), 3:22.23 = 3:33.09
Pyra: 9.73, (11.94), 10.82, (9.26), 11.46 = 10.67
Skewb: 14.37, (23.72), (13.98), 19.16, 19.41 = 17.64
2-4 1:45.90
2-5 4:12.92


----------



## Reprobate (Aug 8, 2015)

6x6 - 6:02.00, 6:15.94, (5:46.04), 6:13.79, (6:34.46) = 6:10.58

Not having a great week. Lost some of my times, and all I have is my new 6x6.


----------



## Dene (Aug 9, 2015)

*3x3:* (17.50), 16.94, 15.47, 16.35, (14.99) = 16.25
*4x4:* 56.92, 58.37, (50.55), (DNF), 58.62 = 57.97
*5x5:* 1:43.14, (1:31.49), 1:31.85, 1:37.64, (DNF) = 1:37.54
*6x6:* 3:01.30, 3:06.88, 3:15.23, (3:28.48), (3:01.26) = 3:07.80
*7x7:* 4:52.48, (4:26.16), (4:58.84), 4:46.47, 4:56.36 = 4:51.77
*OH:* 36.10, (31.90), 34.75, (38.69), 37.28 = 36.04
*Megaminx:* (2:17.82), (2:00.40), 2:14.34, 2:13.15, 2:17.55 = 2:15.01

Well that was absolutely horrible.


----------



## pyr14 (Aug 9, 2015)

pyraminx: 6.75, 6.41, 5.66, 6.35, 5.57 (ao5 = 6.14)


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 9, 2015)

Are ties taken into account when points are calculated?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 9, 2015)

2x2: 4.59, (5.27), 4.58, (3.71), 4.22 = 4.46
3x3: (15.39), 13.14, (10.24), 11.19, 11.02 = 11.78
4x4: (1:03.47), 56.77, 1:00.11, (50.95), 58.55 = 58.48
5x5: 1:53.97, 1:53.90, (1:51.83), 1:55.64, (2:08.29) = 1:54.50
3x3 OH: (22.18), (24.49), 23,79, 22.61, 24.38 = 23.59
Megaminx: (1:53.06), 2:11.65, 1:56.41, 2:12.61, (2:15.70) = 2:06.89
Pyraminx: 3.88, (4.59), 3.67, 3.16, (2.98) = 3.57
Square-1: 32.22, 33.70, 33.86, (30.71), (35.37) = 33.26
Skewb: (19.60), (11.14), 15.19, 11.19, 12.82 = 13.06


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 10, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Are ties taken into account when points are calculated?


Yes, but no half points are awarded.


----------



## h2f (Aug 10, 2015)

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded* 2/5 in 37:52 = 0 (or DNF, I dont know).


----------



## okayama (Aug 11, 2015)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves* 26
Scramble: L2 F2 U' B2 U L2 U F2 L2 D U2 L B' R D' R2 U' R' F D R'
Solution: F' B L F' L D L D' B2 D L2 B' R' B L2 B' R D2 B' D2 B' D B2 R F2 U (26 moves)


Spoiler



Here is 20-min backup solution (29 moves)

2x2x2 block: F U D + R' U' B'
2x2x3 block: R2 U R U2
F2L minus 1 slot: R2 U F2 U' F
All but 3 corners: R F R' F' R' F R F'

Insert at +: U' B' U F2 U' B U F2

In the remaining time, I found the following solution.

Pre-scramble: B2 R F2 U

2x2x3 block: F' B L F' L D L
More square: D' B2 D * B' D2
All but 3 corners: B' D2 B' D
Correction: B2 R F2 U

Insert at *: L2 B' R' B L2 B' R B

After 2x2x3 block, I found another short AB3C by the following continuation

More square: U B'

but I couldn't reproduce it.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 11, 2015)

I didn't get to finish my solves on the website before it closed for the week.

*5x5:* (2:00.05), 2:09.42, 2:07.97, 2:00.05, (2:09.56) = *2:05.81*
*2-5 Relay:* *2:56.92*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 11, 2015)

h2f said:


> *3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded* 2/5 in 37:52 = 0 (or DNF, I dont know).


2/5 = DNF of course. Also 1/2 = DNF, but 2/4 = 0, 3/6 = 0 etc.

And you may all continue this contest until the new one is up.


----------



## h2f (Aug 11, 2015)

MatsBergsten said:


> 2/5 = DNF of course. Also 1/2 = DNF, but 2/4 = 0, 3/6 = 0 etc.




Thanks.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 11, 2015)

Result contest week 32: congrats to qaz, Raptor56 and Isaac Lai!

*2x2x2*(40)

 1.88 Basil Herold
 2.28 AustinReed
 2.82 EMI
 3.00 Jasiolek
 3.27 asiahyoo1997
 3.34 Isaac Lai
 3.34 cuberkid10
 3.64 hssandwich
 3.67 qaz
 3.77 jasseri
 3.97 Raptor56
 4.05 pantu2000
 4.09 G2013
 4.17 riley
 4.30 jaysammey777
 4.45 Cale S
 4.46 Daniel Wu
 4.71 JustinTimeCuber
 4.72 ryanj92
 4.77 ichcubegern
 4.80 Torch
 4.83 bacyril
 5.38 CyanSandwich
 5.48 Ordway Persyn
 5.50 Owczar
 5.89 timmthelion
 5.89 Scruggsy13
 6.36 Schmidt
 6.40 ViliusRibinskas
 7.02 Kenneth Svendson
 7.23 LostGent
 7.36 evileli
 7.46 h2f
 7.70 MarcelP
 8.15 YouCubing
 9.00 Lili Martin
 9.23 Bubbagrub
 10.86 arbivara
 14.05 ronaldm
 15.22 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(47)

 8.74 asiahyoo1997
 9.27 EMI
 9.43 riley
 9.95 AustinReed
 10.73 Iggy
 11.25 cuberkid10
 11.59 Owczar
 11.78 Daniel Wu
 11.96 Jasiolek
 12.05 jasseri
 12.22 G2013
 12.26 Isaac Lai
 12.45 qaz
 12.80 richardye
 12.94 ichcubegern
 13.07 Torch
 13.23 typeman5
 13.45 JustinTimeCuber
 13.86 Raptor56
 13.93 Cale S
 13.95 pantu2000
 14.11 bacyril
 14.46 Basil Herold
 15.83 ryanj92
 15.95 port
 16.25 Dene
 16.97 Kenneth Svendson
 17.10 LostGent
 17.15 MarcelP
 17.17 jaysammey777
 17.24 Ordway Persyn
 17.38 timmthelion
 17.82 CyanSandwich
 18.12 evileli
 20.07 Scruggsy13
 21.11 Schmidt
 21.20 turtwig
 22.11 shadowslice e
 22.27 h2f
 25.32 Bubbagrub
 26.81 ViliusRibinskas
 27.32 YouCubing
 35.55 MatsBergsten
 38.85 TheSquareOne
 41.72 arbivara
 44.19 Lili Martin
 44.72 ronaldm
*4x4x4*(33)

 35.73 EMI
 36.39 asiahyoo1997
 44.78 riley
 45.95 cuberkid10
 50.57 qaz
 50.63 Raptor56
 51.98 ryanj92
 54.12 Cale S
 55.02 jasseri
 55.56 ichcubegern
 56.00 bacyril
 57.97 Dene
 58.22 pantu2000
 58.48 Daniel Wu
 59.10 Isaac Lai
 1:01.32 port
 1:01.77 Torch
 1:07.34 jaysammey777
 1:07.70 Scruggsy13
 1:09.10 timmthelion
 1:09.63 Ordway Persyn
 1:10.87 Kenneth Svendson
 1:11.86 JustinTimeCuber
 1:19.16 CyanSandwich
 1:23.26 h2f
 1:26.76 evileli
 1:29.25 Schmidt
 1:49.80 MarcelP
 2:01.08 YouCubing
 2:08.82 Bubbagrub
 2:36.13 MatsBergsten
 3:43.59 TheSquareOne
 3:54.92 Lili Martin
*5x5x5*(19)

 1:03.68 asiahyoo1997
 1:28.55 qaz
 1:37.54 Dene
 1:43.90 bacyril
 1:45.97 Raptor56
 1:46.03 Keroma12
 1:54.50 Daniel Wu
 1:56.02 ryanj92
 1:56.96 Cale S
 1:59.50 Ordway Persyn
 2:00.14 Scruggsy13
 2:05.81 cuberkid10
 2:18.87 Kenneth Svendson
 2:45.63 evileli
 3:20.09 h2f
 3:48.67 YouCubing
 5:14.36 MarcelP
 5:18.09 MatsBergsten
 6:44.14 TheSquareOne
*6x6x6*(13)

 2:06.99 asiahyoo1997
 3:06.81 qaz
 3:06.88 bacyril
 3:07.80 Dene
 3:18.62 Raptor56
 3:31.17 ryanj92
 4:00.36 Scruggsy13
 4:14.22 Ordway Persyn
 4:58.64 Kenneth Svendson
 6:10.58 Reprobate
 6:33.99 h2f
 8:15.70 YouCubing
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(12)

 4:23.60 bacyril
 4:51.77 Dene
 5:41.22 ryanj92
 5:52.58 riley
 6:17.39 Raptor56
 6:25.63 Ordway Persyn
 7:49.24 Kenneth Svendson
 8:45.78 evileli
12:07.08 CyanSandwich
13:13.47 YouCubing
 DNF qaz
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(25)

 17.63 EMI
 20.85 ichcubegern
 23.29 Jasiolek
 23.53 Daniel Wu
 23.60 qaz
 23.68 pantu2000
 24.30 Basil Herold
 24.97 Torch
 27.63 jasseri
 29.93 ryanj92
 30.79 Isaac Lai
 31.44 Scruggsy13
 32.29 cuberkid10
 35.43 Raptor56
 36.04 Dene
 37.89 Kenneth Svendson
 44.42 Cale S
 47.48 Bubbagrub
 49.09 evileli
 49.38 h2f
 49.66 shadowslice e
 58.11 CyanSandwich
 1:00.92 turtwig
 1:23.94 arbivara
 1:29.74 YouCubing
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 1:06.11 riley
 1:13.96 Kenneth Svendson
 1:26.20 qaz
 1:38.46 Cale S
 6:26.04 Bubbagrub
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(14)

 4.76 Basil Herold
 5.76 Owczar
 10.32 Isaac Lai
 10.64 hssandwich
 12.73 Jasiolek
 18.20 MatsBergsten
 18.56 Cale S
 18.65 CyanSandwich
 25.21 Torch
 38.50 h2f
 52.45 Scruggsy13
 57.11 Bubbagrub
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 29.51 riley
 48.80 Cale S
 1:03.25 CyanSandwich
 1:13.23 Torch
 1:20.38 MatsBergsten
 1:26.08 G2013
 1:27.76 Scruggsy13
 1:33.89 Keroma12
 2:04.02 h2f
 5:47.07 Isaac Lai
 DNF Jasiolek
 DNF Owczar
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(2)

 6:33.44 MatsBergsten
11:18.24 h2f
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

 5:24.98 Cale S
31:40.59 AustinReed
 DNF h2f
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(3)

7/13 (59:30)  MatsBergsten
1/2 ( 8:32)  Scruggsy13
2/5 (37:52)  h2f
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 45.76 qaz
 1:32.41 Raptor56
 DNF Isaac Lai
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(20)

 52.94 asiahyoo1997
 55.81 riley
 1:01.27 EMI
 1:04.22 qaz
 1:06.84 cuberkid10
 1:13.93 Raptor56
 1:15.85 ichcubegern
 1:18.24 Torch
 1:25.15 Isaac Lai
 1:33.13 Scruggsy13
 1:39.44 Kenneth Svendson
 1:45.90 Ordway Persyn
 1:48.39 CyanSandwich
 1:48.80 timmthelion
 1:49.02 evileli
 2:10.79 h2f
 2:33.35 Bubbagrub
 2:52.01 YouCubing
 3:12.60 MatsBergsten
 4:41.08 Lili Martin
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 2:01.90 asiahyoo1997
 2:56.92 cuberkid10
 2:58.14 qaz
 3:09.14 Raptor56
 3:48.22 Scruggsy13
 4:04.43 Kenneth Svendson
 4:12.92 Ordway Persyn
 4:52.62 evileli
 5:06.78 h2f
 5:57.80 theawesomecuber
 7:10.76 YouCubing
15:02.05 Lili Martin
*Magic*(2)

 1.44 Raptor56
 1.77 cuberkid10
*Master Magic*(2)

 3.41 Raptor56
 4.21 Scruggsy13
*Skewb*(21)

 3.91 Cale S
 4.20 Jasiolek
 4.20 Isaac Lai
 5.23 Wilhelm
 8.01 Owczar
 8.11 ryanj92
 8.28 pantu2000
 8.47 Scruggsy13
 8.67 qaz
 9.37 riley
 9.37 port
 9.82 bacyril
 11.30 Torch
 11.85 cuberkid10
 12.06 YouCubing
 12.94 Lili Martin
 13.07 Daniel Wu
 14.21 CyanSandwich
 17.65 Ordway Persyn
 20.42 Bubbagrub
 21.49 timmthelion
*Clock*(6)

 7.00 qaz
 7.11 ryanj92
 15.60 Scruggsy13
 15.67 Kenneth Svendson
 19.87 YouCubing
 24.92 Raptor56
*Pyraminx*(25)

 3.38 Isaac Lai
 3.57 Daniel Wu
 4.04 port
 4.14 Owczar
 4.14 hssandwich
 5.38 pantu2000
 5.53 ryanj92
 5.53 Cale S
 5.63 bacyril
 5.77 Raptor56
 5.97 Jasiolek
 6.13 cuberkid10
 6.14 pyr14
 7.07 Torch
 7.21 qaz
 8.02 riley
 9.00 YouCubing
 9.84 Scruggsy13
 10.67 Ordway Persyn
 10.99 timmthelion
 11.07 CyanSandwich
 11.70 Kenneth Svendson
 12.37 Schmidt
 12.97 Bubbagrub
 18.43 Lili Martin
*Megaminx*(13)

 1:31.74 ryanj92
 1:35.40 bacyril
 1:39.63 Raptor56
 2:06.89 Daniel Wu
 2:11.85 Scruggsy13
 2:15.01 Dene
 2:15.16 Isaac Lai
 3:04.02 shadowslice e
 3:33.09 Ordway Persyn
 4:24.06 YouCubing
 4:43.21 CyanSandwich
 6:39.44 Lili Martin
11:03.06 h2f
*Square-1*(14)

 12.78 EMI
 14.49 Raptor56
 25.09 port
 28.78 hssandwich
 30.18 qaz
 30.21 ryanj92
 30.24 Cale S
 33.26 Daniel Wu
 34.19 shadowslice e
 46.74 Torch
 48.86 bacyril
 1:11.84 YouCubing
 1:18.51 Scruggsy13
 3:07.85 Keroma12
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(14)

23 h2f
25 Attila
26 okayama
27 Torch
28 EMI
30 Wilhelm
33 AndersB
34 ichcubegern
34 riley
36 arbivara
36 CyanSandwich
38 Bubbagrub
52 Isaac Lai
65 YouCubing

*Contest results*

275 qaz
257 Raptor56
231 Isaac Lai
225 ryanj92
218 Cale S
217 riley
213 EMI
209 cuberkid10
204 asiahyoo1997
196 Scruggsy13
194 Daniel Wu
192 Torch
188 bacyril
166 CyanSandwich
160 Jasiolek
152 ichcubegern
151 MatsBergsten
148 pantu2000
146 h2f
144 Kenneth Svendson
139 Ordway Persyn
134 Dene
126 Owczar
124 jasseri
117 YouCubing
110 Basil Herold
101 port
100 AustinReed
90 evileli
87 hssandwich
82 G2013
74 Bubbagrub
73 JustinTimeCuber
73 timmthelion
69 jaysammey777
49 MarcelP
46 Schmidt
46 Iggy
42 shadowslice e
40 Lili Martin
38 Wilhelm
37 richardye
35 LostGent
34 typeman5
34 Keroma12
32 arbivara
24 ViliusRibinskas
23 Attila
22 okayama
21 turtwig
19 TheSquareOne
18 AndersB
15 pyr14
10 Reprobate
8 ronaldm
6 theawesomecuber


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 12, 2015)

25th. Again. :/ Pyra was bj though.


----------

